# Heat Questions...



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hey everybody! it's been a couple of weeks since I have posted beecause I was called out of town very quickly, as in cooking dinner at a 6 and at the airport by 7:30! Any how, Last night At about 1 am Suzi and I were awoke by serenade of howling, h****y, cats outside my window and I Have two questions-Can smelling, hearing,etc those Romeos trigger Suzi to go into heat?, and can size affect sexual maturity if they are bigger than usual?


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

YES - male cats in the area (regardless of whether she comes into direct contact with them) CAN trigger seasons in an entire female. This is why females can sometimes pretty much stay in season all the time when there are males about.

Size can affect sexual maturity, yes. In dogs, the general rule is - the smaller the breed, the earlier the 1st season. In cats, this is not the case. Stunted or small cats tend to come into season later than normally sized kittens.

I would get Suzi speyed ASAP!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Definitely get her spayed. If she is in heat, maybe even if she's not, those males will find any way to get in to her, or she will find any way to get out to them. It happens all the time, even if you think you are very careful.


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

She is scheduled to get her 'goody box' out August 16; I hope she holds out!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That's as soon as you could get her in??


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Yup. This is the nearest vet I trust and she is booked solid; The Vet I used for my past cats is farther, cost alot more, and they are kinda snotty, I only used them cause I did not know about this one. If she does go into heat, I won't have a choice, though!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Just make sure you keep her locked inside, and she'll be fine! Good luck!


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

so many kitties in the world


----------

